# could pain be ovarian related



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

i cannot believe i'm writing this but i really need to find the answer..not all the time but sometimes when i go to the bathroom i have this sharp pain on my lower right stomach its almost in my leg and is around the ovaries sometimes it's so bad i cannot go to the bathroom..i do have polycycstic ovaries and fibroids and have had cysts in my past i just wonder if anyones had this problem or knows why


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Have you had any tests to find out what the pain is all about? Any ultrasounds? I do get constant pain in that area but according to the three ultrasounds I had, nothing is abnormal. Maybe you should talk to your doctor... Nat


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

all i know is that i have fibroids and cysts in the past but in august i had internal ultrasound and all they saw was fibroids so i dont know tired of things being stuck in me


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

check this out, it explains a lot. I too have IBS and ovarian issues: many of us do! http://www.wdxcyber.com/


----------

